# Anubias finally bloomed



## Jayme (Nov 27, 2011)

It's been working on it for a while and today it finally opened up. :icon_smil
Not the greatest picture but I was using a cardboard box and other various items to get the camera held up in the right position, not feeling well enough to put a lot of effort into anything today.


----------



## cichnatic (Oct 16, 2012)

Congrats on your anubias blooming! How long have you had them?


----------



## Sajacobs (Aug 24, 2012)

Beautiful. There's nothing better than seeing your plants bloom


----------



## Jayme (Nov 27, 2011)

cichnatic said:


> Congrats on your anubias blooming! How long have you had them?


Thanks! This plant was the "dry tube special" at Petsmart that I bought when I first got back into the hobby. I think I've had this one about a year and half, maybe a little less.




Sajacobs said:


> Beautiful. There's nothing better than seeing your plants bloom


Thank you! When it first started I thought to myself "That's a weird place for it to shoot up a new leaf." Then it kept getting taller and I realized what was actually happening. :smile:


----------

